# Starting Again



## hulksmash (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm lifting right again this week. 3x a week for the beginning.

Day 1-chest/triceps; Day 2-Back/Biceps; Day 3-Legs

Gear:
Test Cyp 150-200mg/wk

Pic as of 1hr ago:






Last time I lifted was 4 weeks ago.

I've been on 150-200mg/wk for months now.

Goal is 200lbs. Weight is 170lbs.

Keep ya'll posted!


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Nov 24, 2014)

Good Luck bud! You look a lot bigger than 170..


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 24, 2014)

I bench 135x5 said:


> Good Luck bud! You look a lot bigger than 170..



Have people call you "huge", "swole", "buff" all the damn time WITHOUT EVEN LIFTING, and it makes you *lazy as hell*!

Being called "small" here woke me up.

Average folks shouldn't be my standard.

Glad to have everyone be blunt here!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2014)

You eating?

Smash that chest hard... a lot of incline.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 24, 2014)

Go hulk Go!


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 24, 2014)

Hulk angry! Hulk Destroying Chest!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 24, 2014)

Time to rip sh1t up, Hulk.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 24, 2014)

You could get by with doing chest x2 per week IMO.  Good luck with it.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 24, 2014)

3x a week why not do a starting strnegth or a high volume 5x5 program then?

Good to see you at it again.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 24, 2014)

good luck hulk, kill it!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2014)

u got pro genetics on your side! u cant lose


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 24, 2014)

Hit that shit Hulk!! Incline press and wear that shit out.

 At what week do you blast to 4g of test? l kid really lol


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm here for the gangbang.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 24, 2014)

Hulk please give us details about your diet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2014)

I am shooting the girlfriend a fb message to make sure he is eating...


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am shooting the girlfriend a fb message to make sure he is eating...



Oh shit! He's NOT kidding. PoB *KNOWS* that she'll make sure I eat or she'll **** me up!



losieloos said:


> Hulk please give us details about your diet.



*SINCE JANUARY*
Daily:

Meat+starch+vegetable.
Gatorade/Mountain Dew/Rockstar/Water.
1 peanut butter bar 

Today-Future:

2 meals a day
Water/Tea/Milk/Gatorade
100g protein daily minimum

Over the weeks, food intake will be increased.

*My pic that I took (the "1hr ago" pic from yesterday) proves to everyone that I am big and cut up.*

"Small" is what I am to this community, and I'm _very_ thankful everyone here's holds me to a BBING STANDARD.

Being my size and this lean *without lifting or a diet* made it more excusable for me to remain lazy.

*THANKS EVERYONE FOR CAUSING ME TO GET BACK MY STANDARD OF WHAT "BIG" REALLY IS!

THANKS EVERYONE FOR MAKING ME WANT TO SHOW MY TRUE POTENTIAL!*


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 24, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> 3x a week why not do a starting strnegth or a high volume 5x5 program then?
> 
> Good to see you at it again.



LOL

I'm way beyond that noob shit, brother.

Remember, I was gaining towards the 4/5/6 club before I "quit".

I AM doing 3-4 sets/10-20 rep scheme with all partials.

Hypertrophy is my goal, and THAT is how the biggest become the biggest.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 24, 2014)

Tonight at 1700 CST:

Chest+Triceps 

Current Food/Beverage: 
32oz Gatorade

It's still early. I'm a big afternoon/evening eater.

I'll be getting my maintenance calorie # in a minute.

Slow day at work! Doing maintenance on my backhoe/front loader. ****in hydraulic hoses!


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You eating?
> 
> Smash that chest hard... a lot of incline.



Doing DB incline tonight (DB is better suited for my body) after flat bench.


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 24, 2014)

You better eat ****er


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 28, 2014)

I haven't been inclined to post since no one else is replying or giving feedback.

I lifted as planned and I've eaten way more (e.g. 8-10 ounces of chicken Alfredo last night and that was only ONE of 2.5 meals).

No one interacts (replies or views) this thread, so I'll just let it die.

Pointless action on my part.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 28, 2014)

You better eat an entire turkey's family....cornish hens 1st than big bird


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 28, 2014)

I'd like to see your progress. Don't quit on the log. It will keep you honest.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 28, 2014)

Hulk, keep the log going. Everyone wants to see you achieve your goals. Happy Thanksgiving to you too, good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 28, 2014)

Hulk are you eating.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 1, 2014)

i wanna know if hulk is eating too


----------



## DF (Dec 1, 2014)

snickers?????


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 1, 2014)

I am getting back at it as well... feels good. I dont know how but ive ended up with bruises on my arms after doing chest/tri.

Everyone has been gorging themselves for the last week and hanging with family. 

Keep the thread going dude...


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 4, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> I am getting back at it as well... feels good. I dont know how but ive ended up with bruises on my arms after doing chest/tri.
> 
> Everyone has been gorging themselves for the last week and hanging with family.
> 
> Keep the thread going dude...



Roger that.

Yes on the food.

Even wake at 11pm/12am and eat a snack!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2014)

good job hulkster! were all rooting for you brotha


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 4, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Roger that.
> 
> Yes on the food.
> 
> Even wake at 11pm/12am and eat a snack!


Good! Glad you're eating

I meant it in the sense of don't take it personal people weren't being as active during a family holiday sort of week. It is not an overall reflection of the interest level of this board on your progress... Only that everyone is being lazy. (Myself included)

Post it up! You must have trained since you posted last, how's it going? 

I always feel weak as fucck first time back under the bar after a long break but it's like literally the second time I go back to do that body part again my muscles already know this shit it's back on and I can start moving a little weight again, the mind-muscle connection is back and things feel normal... Love it!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 4, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> I haven't been inclined to post since no one else is replying or giving feedback.
> 
> I lifted as planned and I've eaten way more (e.g. 8-10 ounces of chicken Alfredo last night and that was only ONE of 2.5 meals).
> 
> ...



Quit bitching. Nobody likes to post on mine either. They must hate us or something Idk lol. Just sac up and keep your log going bro


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 15, 2014)

Update plz....


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll bump this bitch daily if that means you'll update. I'm interested to how things are going. Make sure to add pics... Of your dick not just the gains.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 16, 2014)

Arms and shoulders look good btw, you catch the chest and traps up and you'll look like a monster.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 16, 2014)

Seriously Hulk… WTF is goin on bro? 

Update, my friend!


----------



## Marly27 (Dec 16, 2014)

This is awesome!  Kill it man!!!!

I read through the thread you made...until it just got weird, then real weird, then...idk.

You remind me of my brother...except he doesnt take gear lol.  He was a naturally gifted athlete and when he gets into the grind the dude just gets ****ing jacked.  Back when he played he would take a cycle of halodrol or superdrol and look better than guys I see on Gs of gear.  But he worked extremely hard, harder than anyone I know.  

You can do it bro, envision it and it will happen.  I'll be following along, because you are a ****ing awesome dude.  Anyone who can show what they really look like on these forums, then take the abuse and show nothin but love...that's admirable.  I don't care what they say hulk, you're a good dude in my book


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for not updating.

Even worse shit has happened to me, thus my lack of any posting at all.

There is good news:
I am going back to college to get a degree and have a career that isn't manual labor.

With the bad that has happened, I now consider myself a "sleeping giant" with a lot to prove...

..and after Christmas is when I'll be woken up.

Stay tuned.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 20, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Arms and shoulders look good btw, you catch the chest and traps up and you'll look like a monster.



Thanks. I agree.

If I'm this big+lean with random lifting and 200mg of Test, then I'll easily hit my goals once I'm full bore.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 20, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> Seriously Hulk… WTF is goin on bro?
> 
> Update, my friend!



Worse things got dumped on me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2014)

sup hulkster


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 20, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Worse things got dumped on me.



I heard, bro. PM coming your way...


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 26, 2014)

I am lifting Saturday. Update then. 

Now I am drunk for Christmas!


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 26, 2014)

Drunk 

Wait auto correct dodbitbwkrk

Love you guys

Mere chrismas


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 26, 2014)

Murry crimmas


----------



## event462 (Dec 26, 2014)

I hate to here things have been rough on you brother. This last year hasn't been my best either. Feel free to PM me so we can bitch about the world if you want to.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 26, 2014)

event462 said:


> I hate to here things have been rough on you brother. This last year hasn't been my best either. Feel free to PM me so we can bitch about the world if you want to.



Haha deal..

*My awesome brother-in-law made those "drunk" posts-I left this thread open in a tab and logged in LOL

Also, he's very respectful-he only did those troll posts and didn't lurk the site/lurk with my name. Great dude.*


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 15, 2015)

My god the DOMS.

I've let the green man out for the past 2 nights..

POB half jokingly insisted I do deadlifts Tuesday.

So?

I had gotten 510x2 on deads in 2009 (working toward easy 700 goal; got close to 4/5/6 club).

Month later: I got a bulged disc (l4,l5) and degenerated spine in September 2009. Total halt.

Deadlifting was sporadic afterwards. Did a difficult 335 for 1 in 2012 after a solid window of deadlifting.

Never deadlifted again.

Instead of laughing it off, I took his challenge.

I deadlifted for the FIRST TIME since 2012, *with new bursitis on BOTH elbows and degenerated tendon on my left knee*.

I did 225x6 VERY easily.

I stopped there out of safety.

Thanks for the MOTO!

Feels great to have REAL lifting sessions since August of 2013.

*HULK SMASH!!!*


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 15, 2015)

Deadlifts are the best.


----------



## Irish (Jan 15, 2015)

Well done hulk mate. It's easy to do lifts we like, doing the stuff that hurts or has injured us in the past is always daunting. Keep on smashing it dude!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 15, 2015)

Repost....


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 15, 2015)

Irish said:


> Well done hulk mate. It's easy to do lifts we like, doing the stuff that hurts or has injured us in the past is always daunting. Keep on smashing it dude!



Just remember that it's NEVER too far gone to get back, guys.

I didn't mean to sound arrogant with a goal of 70b deads either-

Everyone knows their body and I know I could have easily attained a 5/6/7 goal.

Country boy strength??

Regardless, I'm playing it safe and working up to AT LEAST my 3/4/5 levels for reps again.

Thanks guys for the support.


ALSO! Big job prospect tomorrow. Very excited and hopeful.

Then I can jump on 1.5g Test E+Tren Base, hit my goal, and maintain for as long as my body allows (100 years old right)!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

Good luck on the job interview, Mate! Flex those guns for 'em!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 16, 2015)

Easily hit 567? Let's settle down with that.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 16, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Easily hit 567? Let's settle down with that.



I know I could've gotten there in some years time; I was already well into getting 4/5/6.

I hope that with the added injuries I hit the 4-5-6 club. 

That's my current goal. Physique goal is on the backburner until gear is afforded.

The knee rehab and back rehab/deadlifts was great!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 16, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Easily hit 567? Let's settle down with that.



Also to add, I was only 35lbs/80lbs/90lbs away from hitting 4/5/6 club in 2009.

Stupid injury-

But that's why I am confident in my goals.


----------

